# Shade For Rear Bed Slide



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

Thought i saw an outback with a shade that came out with the rear bed slide at some point

does anyone have this and could you tell me where to order etc


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

Moderator is this thread messed up somehow?

Not sure what the above posts are with delete


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Cvin said:


> Moderator is this thread messed up somehow?
> 
> Not sure what the above posts are with delete


Tried to delete a picture and a responce but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I remember the post you are referring to. It was a discussion about rear slide covers where one of the members made their own after not being able to find one to purchase.

I had a talk with my dealer about it back then. When rear slides were manual only, nobody made them. This was because the manual slides didn't go in and out evenly which caused the cover to bunch up when rolliing it in.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

interesting, thanks for that info

thought i saw one on a camper for sale a few years ago, do not remember the year

mine is a 2015 so cable slide...

if i come up with anything on this will update this thread


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Having once owned a manual slide I see the point. When pushing in or puking out our old manual slide I could easily shift it side to side a couple inches.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

tourdafox has the best solution for the cover of slide bed when extended.

https://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=30286&p=505418

It works.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Leedek said:


> tourdafox has the best solution for the cover of slide bed when extended.
> 
> https://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=30286&p=505418
> 
> It works


Thanks Leedek. I tried doing that but my computer skills are minimal at best. Reason for a couple deletes above. Just wasn't working for me. Yes the contraption worked very well.


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

thank you Leedek, that looks promising


----------



## jfmasson (Oct 22, 2018)

OK,

So If I am understanding this correctly, there are no companies making a slide-out topper for the rear slide out of an Outback 250 RS?

I have a 2011, 10th anniversary edition Outback 250 RS that I bought 2 months ago and that was the first modification I wanted to do.

They make Slideout topper in all widths under the sun, is it just a question of pull out length. My rear slide-out is motorized so uneven slide out should not be an issue.

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

jfmasson said:


> OK,
> 
> So If I am understanding this correctly, there are no companies making a slide-out topper for the rear slide out of an Outback 250 RS?
> 
> ...


No one. As far as i know. There is not enough slope for good run off. Would end up pooling above the rear bed. Not good. That is why i made mine ridgid so water will flow off and over.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cvin said:


> Moderator is this thread messed up somehow?
> 
> Not sure what the above posts are with delete


Clean up this thread.

In future, use the notify admin function vs posting in the thread. I don't read every thread....


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

ok quick question about making it rigid

mine is in the shop getting regular maintenance right now and i ask them about having one made

shop said they thought it could be done , be 500-1000?

i told them to get me a price, not paying a grand but might consider 500

i live in southern az, we can go months without rain

and the trailer moves every week in the winter for work, so tourdfox mod would be difficult for me except in the summer when the trailer is parked for 4-5 months

would it work to have one made that stays on all the time and then if any rain just run a styrofoam cooler or some kind of soft support up under it to stop any pooling?

i need it for shade , the slide is much hotter than the rest of the trailer roof when in 85-90 degree weather


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

The mod is fast and simple to put up or take down. Under 5 minutes for sure. Once you do it a couple times cut that time in half. Just need a ladder to get to that height. I packed a telescopic one so didn't take up much space. If i remember correctly. For sure paid under 500. 350 rings a bell. If you get the shop to do one for you i'd be very interested to see pics. Having one on all the time you will find doesn't work. JUST MY GUESS.Not enough slope in my experience. with those temperatures will sag drastically. My first attempt was only the material without the rigid inserts. Result was a FAIL. Went to plan B and worked great. Taking it off and putting it on is truely not what it may seem. As long as you have a ladder and a place to keep it when in transit. What ever you decide i hope you find a solution that works for you.


----------

